# Hello from Vegas!



## AnnunakiKungFu (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello everyone. I was trying to get some questions answered on google and I ran across this forum! I live in Vegas, I am 27 years old and I love me some martial arts! I was in TaeKwonDo for a lot of years as a child up through my teens. Made it to brown and then had to move here to Las Vegas from Galveston, TX. Spent the next 13 years sitting at my computer and being lazy. 

I just recently got back into the arts and decided that I wanted to study at the Bradly Temple School of Wing Chun. I will be starting my classes soon, I am excited! I hope to at some point continue with my TKD as well. I have a bunch of questions so you will probably see me here a lot.

See ya around!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Buka (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome, bro. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## MJS (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Steve (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome.  I'm an expert on wc.  Okay, I know nothing about wing chun.  


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome!  I live in Vegas too!


----------



## Gemini (Feb 23, 2012)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome! I live in Vegas too!


How come I didn't know that?

BTW, Hi & welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome and I was going to tell you Brian lives there but I see he beat me to it



Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome!  I live in Vegas too!


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome to see some more Vegas people on here! Thank you for the welcomes ^.^


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to Martialtalk!


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 25, 2012)

I also am new to MT, and can say the majority here are quite helpful and friendly.  Welcome to MT,                                                                                         *VegasWCKid*!


----------



## stickarts (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  I have some family in Vegas.  Looking forward to your future input.


----------

